# شرح مشاريع ودوائر كهربيه شغاله 100% خطوه بخطوه مع تلقى اى استفسارات على المنتدى



## boy abdo (16 يوليو 2009)

فى البدايه بعد تقديم ارق تحيه لمهندسين المنتدى خاصه المهندس asd allah
من ابرز المراحل عند عمل اي مشروع الكتروني مرحلة تصميم البوردة وهي عمل لوحة الكترونية متقنة - ولكن حتى تعمل لوحة الكترونية واحدة سنطر لعملها في مصنع و دفع تكلفة أعلى خاصة أننا أحيانا نريد قطعة واحدة فقط و لا تنسى الوقت الذي سنخسره. 
هنا في هذا الدرس التعليمي لك أن تتخيل هنا بان مصنعك بجانبك وانك تستطيع وانك تستطيع ان نجرب مشروعك الصغير على لوحة الكترونية وتنتج غيرها, ان شاء الله .
كيف تعمل البوردات الالكترونية How to made PCB:
ادخا على اللينك وتابع واحترف فى صنع البورد الكهربيه وهذه هى اول واهم خطوه فى عمل اى مشروع
http://www.4shared.com/file/118499828/e5ac2e4f/___.html:28::28:


----------



## أسد الله (16 يوليو 2009)

*تسلم هاك الايادى اللى سوت هاك الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*

أولا أحب أشكر المهندس الفاضل والاخ الكريم boy abdo والله أسال ان يجمعنا سويا فى جنة الفردوس بصحبة الرسول الكريم صلوات ربى وسلامه عليه
ثانيا والله هذا الموضوع رائع جدا من عنوانه وجارى تحميله للاستفادة منه:20:
وتسلم ايدك ياهندسة
أعطاك الله العافية
وبداية موفقة ان شاء الله
:77:
​


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه


----------



## ادور (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح والله


----------



## Nashwa_m (7 ديسمبر 2010)

:85:جعلك الله ممن تقول له النار عند الصراط:
اعبر يا مؤمن فان نورك اطفأناري!!
وتقول له الجنة اقبل يا مؤمن فاني اشتقت لك قبل ان تراني :8:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجوا رفع الملف على سيرفر آخر 
و شكراً لك​


----------



## princessof the sea (24 أبريل 2011)

اى معلومات عن inducation heating


----------



## thaer16 (26 أبريل 2011)

_مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير _


----------



## yasser73 (12 مايو 2011)




----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور، ولكن عنوان الموضوع يختلف عن المحتوى


----------



## cecenho (19 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.omark-horshid (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجوا رفع الملف على سيرفر آخر 
و شكراً لك


----------

